
Java Deployment Toolkit Performs Insufficient Validation of Parameters - fogus
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2010/Apr/119
======
drowsydream
This is covered in InformationWeek Article 'Serious Java Flaw Surfaces'[
[http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2010/04/se...](http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2010/04/serious_java_fl.html)
]

